# Free Samples



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you think this is genuine?

http://realfreesamples.co.uk/?id=2739&clickid=2bbba12425bc8c98d1848f3e011c7c6e.2739.7008.

xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi hun  Long time no speak 

Id say it is genuine, but if you want to sign up you should be totally prepared to receive millions of junk emails in exchange for your free samples 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

thats the one they keep advertising on ********, like Sparkles says be prepared to recieve millions of junk mail, or set up an account for exactly this, so its seperate to your personal email


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Will I get loads of junk mail in my letterbox??

Sparklequeen ~ I know long time no speak   Can't believe how you pregnancy is flying by won't be long till bubbs are here!

xxx


----------

